# How do I adjust endura nose to close the side gap???



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

My front nose has too much gap between the side of the bumper and the leading edge of the fenders. It's like half an inch! It looks like I need to elongate the holes and push it back further. Would this work? Anybody have any tips on this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There are brackets that secure it, have you checked to see if the bolts are loose? How is the radiator core support? If it's rusted and beginning to break apart it could be causing the fitment issue.


----------



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

I found this pic online and it looks like since the nose is attached to the brackets, I can elongate the 4 bracket holes and just slide the whole nose back. It may be more to it but I'm hoping for a simple solution.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

How long have you been working on it? I ask because it's a rule that unless you've spent 20+ hours on it, busted some knuckles, added a dozen new words to your vocabulary, the bumper will refuse to align for you. 

Seriously, it's a difficult job. If you are unable to move the big L-shaped brackets that bolt to the frame far enough back to get it right and you're sure the bumper isn't bent, you may find yourself in the position of having to move the whole front clip (fenders and core support) around to get the gaps right, or modifying the slotted holes on the brackets themselves. I spent a solid week of evenings/late nights working on the Beast, and it's still not "perfect" - but it's close.

Bear


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Which bumper brackets do you have? Hideaways used a different bracket than the fixed headlamp. I'm not sure what bracket the Lemans used. Anyone else know?


Is the car sitting on the ground or jacked up? Trust me that the frame flexes when you jack up the car and it will change the gap.


OP I had to "modify" my brackets to get the fit I wanted.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> Is the car sitting on the ground or jacked up? Trust me that the frame flexes when you jack up the car and it will change the gap.


It will flex BIG TIME! When on the ground mine is good. When I put it up on the lift it will have a 3/8 gap.


----------



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm assuming non-hideaway brackets since it's a clone and doesn't have hideaways. It's not off the ground. The gap between the front edge of the hood in the center is perfect but then it tapers out.It looks like if I held the center point of the nose and could bend the nose back to each fender somehow I would have the right gap.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How does the hood fit against the cowl? Is the room to move the hood back so the nose can move back too?


----------



## pontiacsniper (Jan 20, 2012)

Unfortunately no.The back end of the hood is good and so are the fender/door gaps. The nose needs more of a V shape.


----------



## jimchevy (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the exact same problem. I have nice gaps everywhere on the car except where the endura bumper and leading edge of the fenders meet.


----------

